# What are the chances of this working out?



## Spectabilis (25 Jan 2015)

Hello everybody I'm new here.
I'm a long time cichlid keeper with a shed full of many large tanks a big boisterous inhabitants. Sadly over the last couple years the last tank closed due to other commitments.

Recently I have decided to get a another fish tank up and running and looked toward a nano cube with a betta,  nice and simple...... Until I came across this stunning site and of course now have to have a stab at this planted aquascape lark!

I have both tropica compound substrate and ADA aquasoil ready along with a selection of plants on the way from TGM.  I have been trawling the galleries for days for inspiration but then I remembered some bogwood I had kicking around from some old setups and wondered if it would work so here is my first question....

This piece is large it virtually spans top to bottom and side to side of my 40cm cube.










What are the chances of successfully making an appealing scape based on a single large centrepiece like this ? Or should I just forget it?  any tips or links to similar scapes you may know of much appreciated.
Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Martin in Holland (25 Jan 2015)

It all depends on what kind of scape you want, but it could work for sure with this wicked piece of wood.


----------



## Spectabilis (25 Jan 2015)

Well my original idea was something simple with just carpet plants and rocky outcrop I'm not clued up on the styles / terms as yet.

Now looking at this piece I'm thinking a high bank in the rear right corner behind the wood with a pathway making its way down hill through the hole in the wood towards front left. I'm concerned about having the wood so close the back I'll loose depth at and it'll look a little 2D....with the wood towards the front it'll block most of the view. 

I have the following plants in mind basically a stab in the dark.
Vesicularia ferriei 'Weeping'
Monosolenium tenerum
Hemianthus callitrichoides 'Cuba'
Eleocharis acicularis


----------



## REDSTEVEO (25 Jan 2015)

Hi and welcome to the UKAPS Forum, what took you so long? this is just my humble opinion but I think the piece of wood is too big for this tank and will limit your options and restrict your choices on the plants and fish you are able to choose from. If this is your first attempt at a planted tank I would keep it simple. The size of the piece of wood will reduce the water volume you can have in the tank which again limits your options.

From my own personal experience when first starting out, the first scape doesn't usually last long and you will find yourself fiddling with it and tweaking it and eventually stripping it down and starting again. Take your time, don't rush it. I am taking it that you won't be putting any cichlids of the earth moving variety, I.e. Fire mouths etc.

Good luck with it mate and read everything you can in the algae section because it might save you a lot of grief and money

Cheers Steve


----------



## Spectabilis (25 Jan 2015)

Ok thanks for your input.  I might put a saw through it and see if I can come out with something more easy to work with... But I have a few more pieces lying around looking for a home anyway. 

I will read up on the algae section an evil I have of course encountered before but not so much a issue in my old cichlid tanks.. 

I'd only really consider dwarf cichlids in a tank this size but even those guys would have a go at tearing up the substrate so cichlid will prob be banned. 

I am fully prepared to fail at this project but want to give myself a decent chance of coming out with something acceptable first go. I generally enjoy a fair bit of luck with my tanks and pond setups so I'll have my fingers crossed...


----------



## Jan Larsen (26 Jan 2015)

That tank looks familiar  I have the slightly smaller variety I think.
First thing you are going to want to address is that the filter in those things cause a bit of a whirlwind that will leave a betta being quite upset and stuck to the filter intake most of the time. Mine was.

I solved it by putting an angled piece that is flattened, came off an air powered corner filter, looks kind of like a slice of pizza with a pipe into it. Then angled that slightly downwards towards the opposite side.

That made the betta happy but has the downside of there being very little surface agitation.

If you are planning on injecting CO2 in it I found that great happiness can be had from placing a tiny diffuser in that final chamber where the heater and the power head is located.

I personally think that piece of wood is way too big, I have a nice root in my cube that sort of goes from the upper corner where the filter inlet is, to circa middle of the bottom and across the bottom towards the outer lower corner same side as where the filter inlet is.


----------



## roadmaster (26 Jan 2015)

Me thinks a branchy type piece of wood would look better and maybe not be such a in your eye affect.


----------



## Spectabilis (26 Jan 2015)

Jan Larsen said:


> That tank looks familiar  I have the slightly smaller variety I think.
> First thing you are going to want to address is that the filter in those things cause a bit of a whirlwind that will leave a betta being quite upset and stuck to the filter intake most of the time. Mine was.
> 
> I solved it by putting an angled piece that is flattened, came off an air powered corner filter, looks kind of like a slice of pizza with a pipe into it. Then angled that slightly downwards towards the opposite side.
> ...



Yes this is an aquanano 40 rather impressed with the quality for the money. 
Thanks for the heads up on the filter outlet tbh I was expecting a need to mod that for keeping a betta,  I have a spray bar I could adapt for it but I've been bodging filters etc for years so I'm sure I'll come up with summat.. At this stage livestock is still undecided I may go for a shoal of rasboras etc rather than a single betta.  
I may need a CO2 diffuser so yes your suggestion would make for a neat solution. 

Went out to look at the wood again and I guess I feel it's too big but think it's worth a try...


----------



## Spectabilis (26 Jan 2015)

roadmaster said:


> Me thinks a branchy type piece of wood would look better and maybe not be such a in your eye affect.



That would look nice I'm sure but I've done branchy/rooty style before in a big community tank and want a different style. 
I know it'll be a totally different kettle of fish in the nano especially if I get these plants to grow!  

Here is a pic of my old SA cichlid community tank.


----------



## Spectabilis (7 Feb 2015)

Well I went with my heart and gave it a shot. 

















Critique away I'm thick skinned..


----------



## alto (8 Feb 2015)

> Critique away I'm thick skinned..



I think it's splendid - I like the echoing of the wood colors in the path stones, I'm less sure about that rock hue, but do like the shape, I suspect it will blend as the plants fill in.
You can "stick" more plants onto the wood over time if you feel it's too overpowering.
Do consider how much light/shadow the wood is creating, also constraining of flow ...

I'm guessing this is a dry start, you may want to remove more of that standing water, dropping the level right into the substrate ... also if you mist heavily, the water level may rise again.
When you do flood the tank, beware of ammonia leaching from the ADA soil (re the oft recommended daily 50% water changes), I've also heard reports of Tropica substrate releasing ammonia (though that was not my experience)


----------



## Spectabilis (8 Feb 2015)

Thanks for replying and glad you like it!  I too am not fond of the colour of the rock as it is but I hoped with the hair grass growing around it, it will look better.

I was attempting a dry start but keeping it up to temp was an issue so decided to fill it shortly after taking the photos.

The fill went well with only one floater which was quickly sorted.
Flow in the tank seems good with good movement in all most areas.

lighting for the pics the tank was by a flash gun at the top front of the tank so more shadows were cast than with the normal lights.

A couple more after fill.









I have another light on order and am considering CO2. But I may start a journal thread to discuss that side of things.


----------

